# Best legal fat burner?



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

I know there is loads and loads of fat burners of there, but im looking some advice from you guys on which fat burners youve used and would recommend them.

I know diet and cardio is they key, as ive went from 106kg to 90kg in 6months but im struggling to lose the last few kg.

So im looking advice on which fat burner i could use to help me with my goal. Unfortunally morning cardio is out as i go to work at 6.30 and dont fancy getting up around 5 to do cardio then come home to prepare my meals and eat breakfast.

Any help advice welcome.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

mate i get up at 5.30 for my morning cardio sessions(when dieting rare occurance). ive never really used a legal fat burning supplement, i rely more on dieting for fat loss mate.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

fat burners will do very little... i'd look at increasing your cardio more... even if you can't do morning... how many cals are you eating? maybe lower them also...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

DNP is legal is it not:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

The best supplument is one that gives you energy to do your cardio, training and life while on a calorie restricted diet without making you feel sick, at least IMO.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

i do 30mins on the cross trainer before my 4 weight sessions in the gym and the other 3 days i go for a 3 mile run with my mate which i do in 21mins.

Im keeping my carbs low and using things like extra virgin olive oil for good fats and take 8g fish oil a day and eating around 200-220g of protien each day.

For what you said con giving enegry ect which would you reccommend?


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Would any one reccomend t5 which contain

60mg Ephedrine

200mg Caffeine

30mg Aspirin

100mg Narnegin


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

isn't it either clen or t5's?


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

So you would recommed using t5's then dave? i think i may get some and run them for 60 days along with a low carb diet and plenty of cardio.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you take the t5's pre workout? are every day?


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

jw007 said:


> DNP is legal is it not:whistling:


hahahahaha nooooooooooooooooo its not works but side effects include death lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

RXnik said:


> hahahahaha nooooooooooooooooo its not works but side effects include death lol


 Firstly he meant it as a joke.

Secondly yeah perhaps if your an idiot and have no idea what your doing but oh wait doesnt that go for nearly every thing that you can put into your body ie pain killers ext:whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

davetherave said:


> isn't it either clen or t5's?


When did they become legal??

I've tried most of them mate and i don't know if it is just the way my body is made up but none of them do a damn thing for me. I think it's mainly a placebo effect in most cases. Mind you, if that placebo gets you up on a treadmill then its worth every penny.

I was mulling over some articles on hydroxycut (which I am trying now in a last ditch attempt) and I founf this from Lost Soul, apologies for the cut and paste guys, but maybe it's worth reposting??

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Application

hydroxycrap suggest its raises MR by 7% (which is not the case as clen only does it about 5 and ECA about 3%) even then lets do the maths

7% of TDEE (2000 for a lady for example) = 140 calories

3500 calories = lb of fat

3500 / 140 = 25

25 days and by their claims a woman would lse 1lb of weight

Now....people say "I had amazing results from product X,Y or Z"

No, you changed many things such as:

Calorie intake

quality of calories

Amoiunt of exercise and therefore a calorie deficit

Appetite suppression may aid some but the actual use of these supps is IMO minimal and to some extent counter productive when it comes to over stimulation and fat accumulation

If you cannot lose fat you cannot be bothered to learn how to lose fat is my theory. On a scale of good supplements I would say

DNP

T3

Oolong Tea

TTA

Fish Oils

In descending order

*THE FIRST 2 ARE NOT FOR RECREATIONAL TRAINERS USE...BOTTOM LINE...ANYONE READING THIS...DO NOT USE THESE FOR FAT BURNING PURPOSES UNLESS YOU ARE SO ADVANCED ON KNOWLEDGE AND APPLICATION*

TTA is showing some promise and is a non stimulant, OOlong tea is a mild thermogenic and will have other benefits and fish oils will aid fat loss but not exactly create it (if that makes sense)

Everything you see on a shelf is overrated and if people can attribute *specific fat loss *to anything they buy in a supplement shop IMO are very uneducated in terms of how to diet and train

* source, Lost Soul, Hydroxycut Hardcore + green tea

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope that helps??

Chris :thumbup1:


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

DNP is dangerous ****!

An eca stack could be a good starting point.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

you could opt for the liposuction mate if really cant be ****ed to wait and are looking for a quick fix. could be pricey tho but you damn sure could spot reduce you fat then lol


----------



## Valley-Boy (Mar 26, 2009)

Lop off a forearm? 

Na.. san tight hardcore helped me shed a bit last winter,

just started on Dymetadrine 30+ today and they have kicked right in straight away, just went to the gym and had to really force myself to get off the treadmill after heavy lifting too. Wont really know about the fat burning effects for a few days but energy and focus are sky high ;-)


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

stackers, pro lean, leanr are all ok.

lipo6 is also good as are grenades.

Personally i wouldn't take fat burners till your body fat is low.

Like the last 4 weeks b 4 a show.

I sell loads on my shop, but my advice would be,

wait until abs are visible.


----------

